# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Εύκολη παρασκευή αυγοτροφής με ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη και κόστος 5€/κιλό

## MacGyver

*Εύκολη παρασκευή αυγοτροφής με πρωτεΐνη αυγού και ξηρών καρπών !*
*
Υλικά*
Για 1 κιλό αυγοτροφής περιεκτικότητας 250 γρ. πρωτεΐνης χρειαζόμαστε:

· *8 αυγά* _(κόστος 1,30 €)_
· *150 γρ. ξηρούς καρπούς* _(κόστος 2 €)_
·* 450 γρ. διάφορα σιτηρά* (καλαμποκάλευρο, βρώμη κ.λπ.)_ (κόστος 2-3_ _€__)_

Κατά την χειμερινή περίοδο υπολογίζω σε ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού την εβδομάδα για κάθε πουλί. Σκοπός μου είναι να την συνηθίσουν και να την έχω σαν βάση για την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. 


*Εκτέλεση*
Θα σας παρουσιάσω την δική μου εκδοχή παρασκευής ξερής αυγοτροφής με μεγάλο ποσοστό σε πρωτεΐνη (25%). Ξεκινάμε την συνταγή μας με το βράσιμο 8 αυγών για 15 λεπτά.


Στη συνέχεια χωρίζουμε το ασπράδι, τον κρόκο και τα τσόφλια και τα αφυδατώνουμε για 1/2 - 3/4 της ώρας περίπου στους 70-80 βαθμούς, έχοντας τεμαχίσει τα παραπάνω υλικά σε μικρά κομμάτια για να αποβληθεί πιο εύκολα η υγρασία.



Ζυγίζουμε πρώτα το ασπράδι που αποτελεί την πρωτεΐνη μας. Για να «πετύχουμε» ποσοστό 25% σε πρωτεΐνη θα πρέπει να είναι το ¼ του βάρους των υλικών που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Τα 8 αυγά μας δίνουν  περίπου 250 γραμμάρια αφυδατωμένου ασπραδιού, άρα τα υπόλοιπα υλικά μας θα   πρέπει να είναι 750 γραμμάρια. Οι κρόκοι και τα τσόφλια έχουν βάρος περίπου 150 γραμμάρια.



Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε είναι 150 γρ. αμύγδαλα και καρύδια και 450 γρ. διάφορα σιτηρά όπως καλαμποκίσιο αλεύρι και νιφάδες βρώμης.







Όλα τα παραπάνω τα περνάμε στο μπλέντερ σταδιακάκαι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα έχει αυτή τη μορφή. Την αφήνουμε λίγες ώρες σεθερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και μετά την αποθηκεύουμε στη συντήρηση. Αν θέλουμε το ξαναπερνάμε από το μπλέντερ μετά από λίγη ώρα.





Επομένως φτιάξαμε μια απλή συνταγή που μπορεί ανάλογα με την εποχή να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως βάση και να προσθέτουμε επιπλέον υλικά (π.χ. γύρη, βότανα). 



_Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας…_

----------


## jk21

Πολυ καλη αυγοτροφη σαν εικονα και ειμαι σιγουρος και σαν γευση !

Οι τριμμενοι ξηροι καρποι , να ξερεις οτι ειναι προτιμοτερο να προστιθενται οταν παρεχεται η τροφη στα πουλια .Η πρωτεινη τους (δινουν αρκετη και αυτοι ) δεν αλλοιωνεται σημαντικα αλλα χαλουν τα πλουσια ακορεστα ω3 και ω6 


Το ασπραδι εχει πραγματι πολυ υψηλη , γυρω στο 80 % πρωτεινη σε αφυδατωμενη μορφη (σε σκονη ) αλλα στη μορφη που το εχεις και με το συνολικο βαρος που μετρησες , εχει φυγει ελαχιστη υγρασια . Πανω κατω τοσο ειναι το βαρος 8 ασπραδιων ( 250 με 300 γρ ) υγρων αναλογα με το μεγεθος του αυγου .Η πρωτεινη που δινουν ολα αυτα (ποσοστο επι ξηρου )δεν πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 50 γρ .Δινουν βεβαια και οι κροκοι αρκετη που δεν εχεις επισης υπολογισει (οπως και λιπαρα ) .Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο χωρις να εχω συγκεκριμενα βαρη του καθε υλικου πριν και μετα την επεξεργασια , να υπολογισω τωρα την συνολικη πρωτεινη , αλλα η ουσια ειναι οτι ειναι μια πλουσια αυγοτροφη που αν τα πουλια τους αρεσει και την ταισουν (ειμαι σιγουρος πως ναι και αν καποια κανουν τα δυσκολα μεχρι την αναπαραγωγη θα την εχουν μαθει ) θα μεγαλωσουν μια χαρα τα μικρα 


Υπολογισε να μην την εχεις στη συντηρηση πανω απο 4 μερες και αν θες να την διατηρησεις τοτε εξ αρχης ολο το υπολοιπο να πηγαινει καταψυξη ( για να εχει ο κροκος και το ασπραδι αυτη τη μορφη αφου το εχεις περασει απο θερμο αερα , κρατα ακομα αρκετη υγρασια )

----------


## kaper

Ωραια φαινεται θα την δοκιμάσω Μπραβο στην προσπάθεια...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μετά από έρευνα είδα ότι το … παράκανα με τοποσοστό πρωτεΐνης. 

Τα 100 γρ. αυγών περιέχουν 13 γραμμάρια, άρα στην συνταγή μας τα 8 αυγά (420 γρ) συνεισφέρουν περίπου *55 γρ.* καθαρής πρωτεΐνης.

Τα αμύγδαλα και τα καρύδια έχουν αντίστοιχα περίπου16% και 10%. Άρα στα 150 γραμμάρια χοντρικά έχουμε *20 γρ.* πρωτεϊνών από τους ξηρούς καρπούς μας (δεν υπολόγισα ξεχωριστά βάρη αυτών).

Τα 100 γρ καλαμποκάλευρο έχουν 7 γρ.πρωτείνης και αντίστοιχα οι νιφάδες βρώμης 13 γρ. Άρα στα 450 γρ. πουχρησιμοποιήσαμε (μέσο όρο 10%) έχουμε *45γρ*. πρωτεΐνης.

*Σύνολο έχουμε 120 γραμμάρια ή 12% 

*Ζαμπόν λέτε να φάνε? (*το ζαμπόν (28γρ) παρέχει 18γρ πρωτεΐνη)*

----------


## jk21

Νωντα αισιοδοξα  το ειχες υπολογισει προς τα πανω , ετσι απαισιοδοξα το κατεβασες και προς τα κατω 

Μαζεψες σωστα (οσο κοιταξα και γω με συντομο υπολογισμο ) 120 γρ καθαρης πρωτεινης , αλλα για να βρεις το ποσοστο της στην αυγοτροφη ,  πρεπει να βρεις το ποσοστο της στις στερεες ουσιες αφου προσθεσεις στο τελος σε αυτες αλλο 10 % του βαρους τους , γιατι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δινουν ποσοστο πρωτεινης σε τελικο παρασκευασμα που εχει σχεδον 10 % υγρασια .

Τα αυγα πχ εχουν 13 γρ πρωτεινη , εχουν και 12 γρ αν θυμαμαι καλα λιπαρα , αλλα σχεδον 70 % ειναι το νερο .... η πρωτεινη τους ειναι λοιπον καπου 13 στα 30 γρ στερεης ουσιας δηλαδη πανω απ 40 % για αυτο δεν συγκρινονται σαν πηγη πρωτεινης πχ με το σιταλευρο (13 με 14 % πρωτεινη )  ή πολυ περισσοτερο το καλαμποκαλευρο γιατι σε αυτα η υγρασια ειναι ελαχιστη ...

Οπως σου εγραψα αρχικα , αν η υφη και η γευση της αυγοτροφης αρεσει στα πουλακια σου και σε οποιου πουλακια δοκιμαστει , μην σε νοιαζει για την επαρκεια της πρωτεινης ! ειναι μια χαρα .Σε αυγοτροφες με φρεσκο αυγο , αν αυτο ειναι αρκετο , το μονο που απασχολει (αλλα οχι τους κατοχους ιθαγενων ) ειναι τα λιπαρα του αυγου που πχ για καναρινια ή παραδεισια ισως ειναι προβλημα .Οποιοι κατοχοι καρδερινας ας πουμε , εχουν θεμα με καρδερινακια που μεγαλωσαν 5 στα 5 και απλα ειναι λιγο παχουλα (σιγα μην ειναι .... ) ας μου δωσουν το ενα δωρο (να το χαρισω και γω στην παρεα χαχαχα ) να τους κανω πανευκολα τα αλλα στυλακι χαχαχα .Αλλα δε θα βρεις καρδεριναδες να εχουν τετοιο προβλημα ...

Πες μας πως παει η αποδοχη ;

----------

